# My Growing List...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, I am new to this - been reading both forums and a variety of books to become more educated. Some of these items - like hand tools, I already had, but everything else is completely new... I would like some input please.

*Camping Supplies *
Fire Starter - Flint Unit	1
Portable Chairs	4
10x10 tarp	1
5 Piece Aluminum Mess Kit	1
Solar Power Charger	1
Military Can Openers	2
24-Inch Survival Pocket Chain Saw	1
Multi-Use Tool	2

*Emergency Supplies* 
Emergency Candles	50
Emergency Hand Crank Raido	1
Food On Hand - By Month for 3 People	2
Water On Hand - by Gallons	110
Mylar Thermal Blankets 10
Water Purification System	1

*Gold/Silver Melting Equipment* 
40 OZ CUP TYPE CRUCIBLE & HOLDER	1
GRAPHITE STIRRING RODS 5
Graphite ingot mold 1 oz Silver	1
Graphite ingot mold 1/2 oz Gold	2
6 Gold/Silver Testing Acid Kit and 2 Scratch Stones	1
30x21mm Glass Jeweler Loupe	1
Gold/Silver refining melting furnance and 2 Crucibles 1

*Hunting/Protection	*
Fox, Beaver, Coyote Snares	12
Fishing Gear - hooks, sinkers, bobbers, lures	1
Yo-Yo Automatic Fishing Reel	2
Crossbow w. scope & 9 bolts	1
Bushmaster AR15	1
.223 Ammo	1100
Ruger Talo Tactical Limited Edition 10/22	1 (Just Purchased today)
.22LR Ammo	0 (Will purchase 1000 rounds by next week)
Walther P99	1
.40 S&W Ammo	600
Universal Gun Cleaning Kit	1

*Food Growth*
Non Hybrid NO GMO Fruit Seeds - 1 Can
Non Hybrid NO GMO Veggie Seeds - 2 Cans
Fiberglass Digging Shovels	2
Fiberglass Transfer Shovel	2
Short Handle Wood Scoop Shovel	1
Spading Fork	1
Rake	2

*First Aid Equipment*
Assorted Suture Packs	15
30" FS-2 Steril	3
Littauer Scissor	3
Suture Forcep	3
3"x3" Gauze	1
Sterile Guaze Pads - 12 ply 4"x4"	2
Sterile Guaze Sponge 8ply 2"x2"	2
Butterfly bandages	5
1"x18" Tourniquet	1
Antibiotic Ointment	3
Povidone Prep Pads	2
Benzalkonium Chloride antiseptic towelettes	2
Stretch Conforming Guaze Bandage	1
2 Alcohol Prep Pads	2
Ear Loop Procedure Mask	1
Cotton tipped applicators 2
steri strip skin closure	1
35W Skin Stapler w/35 wide staples 1
STAPLEREM skin staple remover 1
Iris Scissors 1 1/4"	1
Iris Scissor Curved 4 1/2" 1
Spencer Stitch Scissor 3 1/2"	1
Mayo Scissor 5 1/2"	1
O.R. Scissor S/B 5 ½"	1
Mosquito Forceps 3 1/2"	1
Mosquito Forceps 5 1/2"	1
Kelly Forceps 5 1/2"	1
Rochester Pean Forceps 6 1/2"	1
Webster Needle Holder 5"	1
Thumb Dressing Forceps 5 1/2"	1
Thump Tissue Forceps 5 1/2"	1
#3 Scalpel Handle	1
#4 Scalpel Handle	1
Surgical Probe	1
# 10 Carbon Steel Blades	5
#11 Carbon Steel Blades	5
#20 Carbon Steel Blades	5
Assorted Adhesive Bandages	20
Sterile Guaze Dressings	10
Antispetic Towelettes	4
Alcohol Pads	4
Povidone Iodine Prep Pads	2
Lube Jelly	2
Triple antibiotic Ointment .9g	2
Bacitracin Ointment .9g	2
Combie Pads 5" x 9"	2
Plastic Tape 1" x 18"	2
Cloth Silk Tape 1"x18"	4
Elastic Bandages 6"	2
Stretch Roll Gauze 4"	2
Stretch Roll Gauze 2"	4
zipper Carry Case	1

Items that I know that I still need:
outdoors & weather gear	9
.223 ammo goal	5000
.22 ammo goal	3000
.40 S&W ammo goal	2000
traps & snares 12
TP	
Hand Crank Pump and hose	
Spare Gas Containers - 10 Gallon Units	
1 Year Food Storage
Coleman Cook Stove w/ Large Propane Adapter	1
Large Propane Tanks	4
duct tape	12
DW40	5
Solar Power Portable Generator	1
4 Season Tent - 4 person	1
Remington 870 Shotgun 12 Gauge	1
12 Guage Shells	1000
Everest Mummy +5F/-15C Degree Sleeping Bag 3
Walkie-Talkies - Max Range - CB	4
Dual Band CB Unit/Ham Radio Kit	1


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am new to this so I don't have anything to offer other than wishing I was as far along as you are. Good job! Now I am going to go and inventory my guns and ammo (which is no small task) and use your list as a guide to how horrible my preps are outside of weaponry.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am new to this so I don't have anything to offer other than wishing I was as far along as you are. Good job! Now I am going to go and inventory my guns and ammo (which is no small task) and use your list as a guide to how horrible my preps are outside of weaponry.


Most of my stuff came from EBay or local stores here in Atlanta. I know I have a ton more to think and learn about. Just having it can be a piece of mind, but knowing how to use it all is where it will be beneficial if TSHTF. I use to have a decent gun collection prior to my move to Atlanta, now I am having to go buy it all again. Stupid me.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a pretty extensive list. Sounds like you're of the bug-in mentality as most of us around here are.

I'm not one to put that much info out there for public display but since you went to the trouble of compiling and posting your list there is one thing I'd like to comment on.



invision said:


> .223 ammo goal	5000
> .22 ammo goal	3000


An admirable goal but personally, I would switch those two around and maybe add to the .22. The .22lr is a very versatile round that will do just about anything you ask it to short of knocking down a charging big game animal or a 2 legged animal on meth.  JMHO.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

invision, I've been prepping for over 3 years--this list depressed me.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Good list. I am not that far along but getting there step by step. One thing to consider in your fishing gear is a small sized cast net. Very efficient way to fish in a short time period. You can pick em up cheap too.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

UncleJoe... Thanks. Will definitely look at your advice. I doubt that we would stay very long in the ATL, even though we are somewhat in the northern suburbs and surrounded by horse farms and such... Would probably head up into the mountains of N Ga... Transporting would be interesting if EMP, by my opinion is more likely economical issues (hyperinflation and collapse of the dollar)... So enough full to get 60-70 miles north of us would be easy.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For .22LR ammo watch the Dept. of Civilian Marksmanship's website. Several months ago I bought 20,000 rounds of milsurp .22LR (yes, milsurp .22LR) for under $200. It was an awesome deal. I now have 26,000 rounds of .22LR in storage and I still keep buying bulk packs whenever the opportunity arises. But just look food stores I keep on using up the old stock and rotating the rest.


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW! You got a great deal on that 22 ammo. Congrats.
As far as the list - you're doing great.
And I think I'd just go ahead & get 5000 rounds of both of those ammos.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks all, I just picked up a Ruger Talo tactical limited edition with a bushnell 4x scope and 2 25 mags for 320... Went to local range to sight it in, and they were having Federal ammo specials, picked up 1000 rds of .40 S&W, .22 and .223 each. The .223 was the most expensive at $200 for the $214 with tax. Couldn't turn it down.,, but they had a limit of one 1000 rds of each per person  otherwise I would have bought 5k each lol... Dirt cheap...

Getting a Costco membership next week and look to have 3 yrs of food storage in the next 3 months...


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Costco is great for prepping. Everything is in bulk and nobody gives you funny looks with bags and bags of food in your buggy!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> invision, I've been prepping for over 3 years--this list depressed me.


Why dear??? Don't get depressed, you are more prepared than most and more than you realize.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

There is a saying, goes like this;

*ONE IS NONE AND TWO IS ONE. [/

Great list!! Your med kit is VERY impressive! Think about the above saying.*


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

JayJay said:


> invision, I've been prepping for over 3 years--this list depressed me.


 Jay Jay heck I've been doing it seriously for 15+ years and invasions list impresses me! Heck he's got stuff I haven't even thought about adding.

Way to go Invasion!!!!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

it looks like there's some things you might want to add, my apologies if I missed something you already had listed. oh and on the FAK stuff, get some EMR training if you dont already have it, always a good idea!

*FAK*
a few boxes of Nitrile exam gloves (they are not intended to be reused)
wound wash
burn cream
c-spine collar
SAM splints
LOTS and LOTS of 4x4 bandages
bolin or rusch asherman chest seal (if you intend to be able to contact professional help for a significant chest wound)
a box of real surgical masks N95
PDR (physicians desk reference)
qwik-clot or similar but some types like celox use items that are toxic if you have shellfish allergies!!!
1 box each (100 per box) alcohol prep pads, insect bite cream

*Camping*
several folding card tables, a nice sturdy buffet table would be nifty
a tripod grill / dutch oven holder for your campfire
a cast iron cook set for your new tripod 
dont know if you've ever tried to use those little p38's but get a couple of traditional can openers, trust me! 
hurricane matches - they burn underwater!!!!
tinder kit - there's commercial stuff that will ignite even in the rain
4 or 5 more tarps - they are rain flys, sun shades, water catchment, etc
lots of 550 para cord
by survival pocket chain saw, you mean the one made of a real chain saw blade right? those little thread thin wire guys are... uhm, not great.
cooking utensils
lots of cleaning supplies. comet, steel wool, green scrubbie pads, simple green
ziploc baggies
a couple boxes of aluminum foil
toilet paper - at least a 24 pack will make wife and kids very happy.

why all the gold/silver melting stuff? do you plan on prospecting or bartering for peoples silver in return for fish or meat you've hunted or ???

*Firearms*
how many mags do you have for the bushmaster? if you intend it for defense get a lot, it goes faster than you would ever imagine.
same with your pistols
several large bottles of CLP and cleaning patches, spare brushes. Especially depending on your location. If you're in the dry desert okay only sand and fine dust, but in wet humid climates OMG... rust is not your friend!

*Gardening*
chicken wire/anti rabbit wire (you should be shooting said rabbits for stew)
anti gopher wire for the bottom of your garden bed + staples to attach to the garden frames
pvc piping to make a frame + anti-bird netting
some kind of clear fiberglass panels to lay over the garden beds if you intend to do winter growing. (the right crops will do fine, just need to retain some warmth from the little sunlight they do get and keep out marauding critters)

There are siphons on amazon that are cheaper than hand crank pumps. I just recently got one, all you have to do is jiggle it and it starts the siphon immediately, it was pretty cool!!! I didnt get the flow they promised, they said 3.5 gallons per min I think, and I got 2.5 gallons per min, but I only did one very simple test out of a 5 gal bucket and I was completely impressed. $15 gets you 2 of them, so I'd get 2 at a minimum, one that will always be water safe and one you can use for gas and other such liquids.

ILBE water proof storage bags. These are issued in the Corps, you can get them on eBay for about 20-25 bucks if you're patient and watch the auctions like a hawk!... they are shaped like a liner for a seabag, you put your stuff inside, roll up the top and then use the 1-way air seal valve to purge the air and now your clothes (and toilet paper) and whatever else you want to keep dry are safe and protected!

meh... I could go on for days


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

On the run today with multiple client visits so not enough time to answer, properly since the list has grown, ammo wise...

Bushmaster 2000 rds 10 clips
10/22 1500 rds 3 25 clips
.40 Walther p99 3 clips, 1000 rds.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The skills and "practice" on how to use the things you have gathered ...

Just a thought ...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup ya got a good start thre. But a couple thins stuck out I'd change.

Yall list one fire kit. Ya should have no lessin 3 ways a startin a fire.
Yall list one water purification kit. Again, I'd have no lessin 3 ways ta purify water.

The old sayin perty much holds true "2 be 1 an 1 be none".

I carry 5 ways a startin fire with the equipment ta make another. Matches, flint an steel, fire steel, magnifyin lens an battery/steel wool. I also have glycerin an potassum permaganate in my packs. Also, the makins fer a bow drill fire.

Fer water purification, you can boil it, chemically treat it (I like the pool shock system), filter it (homemade filter systems be purty simple ta build an not real exspensive) or treat it in the sun.

Just some idears fer yall.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Better go see RONSSURPLUS, he can hook you up nice!

Add road flares, they can start soaked wood burning and give off enough heat to melt an army canteen cup!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks all. Have a ton of lighters, was talking flint/steel kit, have road flares in all three cars/suv, just didn't think about them. As for water, that is the water purification kit, I didn't count solar, boiling, or chemical... 


Thanks for all the advice... Need to update the list, such as complete canning equipment including 100 jars and 500 lids...I know that is small but at least it is a start...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Watch craigslist and the local classifieds for canning jars/equipment. I've seen some really good deals come along.

I'm not familiar with the 10/22 tactical....looks like the standard one comes with a muzzle attachment. I'm guessing it's threaded on? If so is it the standard 1/2-28tpi threads? I'm eyeing the 10/22 takedown and a CZ P07 right now. Put an order in for a suppressor last week too.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

forgot a few... probably remember more later

you should add:

kerlix bandage x3 minimum, although I prefer to have LOTS (read as: if I have a dozen, I am OUT). You burn through those if securing a penetrating wound, if you're dressing a wound and replacing bandages, makeshift slings, chest wrap for cracked broken ribs... what don't they do???

aloe vera with lidocaine - for insect bites it's really nice, for sunburns it is incredible relief!!

temporary dental paste, Dentemp O.S. is what I have, it's for minor repairs like lost fillings and loose caps until professional help is available.



A head lamp. You can get inexpensive ones 3 for 10 bucks when on sale at Lowes or the like, or you can get spendy ones. I dont use mine often enough side by side to know if they are better at battery consumption or whatever, I have both types and no complaints from either. If you have to work on something in the middle of the dark, doing it with one hand sucks twice as much. 

There are a lot of other diagnostic tools that are readily available, ranging from $15 - $1200 or more, depending on what your training is, what you're planning for, and whether those plans include keeping someone with a significant trauma or illness alive until real qualified medical help (a doctor, nurse) can arrive. 

If you're talking about the PAW, something like an AED is probably not going to matter very much; yes, you will have a chance to revive someone who is in vfib but whatever the underlying condition was that caused it will still be there, they're likely going to be just as dead the next morning when you wake up. They also have limitations, contrary to what movies and TV shows you they do not zap people who are flat line, it only makes the dead people deader. However, if you're talking about a family camping trip, you're only 20 or 30 minutes from even a small city (so competent medical help is not out of the question within an hour or so)... sure okay, now maybe its something that has a lot more chance of being useful. They are *spendy* though. So you must weigh ROI.

I have plans to get one, but with the medical training I've already had, the classes I'm taking now and the ones I'm taking next... mixed with the shooting sports I'm involved in... I want to get one and it makes sense for me, it's for today while everything is just ducky. If I had to bug out, I sincerely doubt I'd waste the weight or the space in my BOB on it.


----------

